# Reputable, Inexpensive, 3day charter in the bahamas????????



## svhandy (Dec 6, 2013)

My Better-Half and I are going to be looking at boats in Florida mid February. After all the hard dock and bilge crawling we were thinking of treating ourselves to a short sail in the Bahamas. Does anyone know of a small charter company that does 3 or 4 day bare-boat charters out of there. we would want a smallish mono-hull 30ft or so?

Thanks in advance for the great ideas and information...

Bill
Someday. SVHandY


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

No such thing in the Bahamas. Charter companies in Nassau and Marsh Harbour but forget three days.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The best economy in bareboating is to get another couple to come along and split the cost of a full week.

I have sometimes wondered if you showed up and there was an unrented boat in their fleet, whether you could make a deal on the spot, even for a few days. Given their fixed cost of prepping, checking you out and cleaning, they still may not find it worth the trouble.


----------

